# Adjust Clutch /Brake Pedal on GT-5000



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

I would like to get any "FEEDBACK" that anyone might have as far as the adjustment on the "BRAKE/CLUTCH PEDAL" on the GT-5000. Is there a certain way or how tight etc. I have my manual but would like to see how others make adjustments. I just got done mowing another 2 & 1/2 acres with the grass anywhere from three ( 3" ) all the way up to fourteen ( 14" ) and drank up about 3/4 of a tank of fuel, got a really good sun tan/burn but the pay was GREAT so maybe the wife will let me get some-more CHROME or the full DASH GAGE set up I want to install along with the back lights, 
SAM SAMSRAM LAKEVIEW OR: tractorsm


----------

